# Advanced Taxidermy Caledon, Ontario WARNING



## Grateful Hunter (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm trying to warn others about them in Caledon, Ontario. I agree they do world class work however the work they do is how they deem fit. Two years ago I dropped off a 450# black bear for a rug, paid a deposit and clearly said and they wrote down the I signed an agreement to the price and that the rug would have red/green rugging with a closed mouth. Thirteen months later the bear arrived at my home in Florida and surprise it had black/black rugging and an open mouth. I calledShawn at Advanced Taxidermy and they said that they never have done any other rugging color which wasnt true as my friend who dropped his bear off at the same time requested and received red/green rugging. When I asked why the open mouth I was told to be thankful that I didn't pay for the additional charge to have it opened showing teeth, why would I be thankful when I wanted it closed? They told me nobody gets a bear with a closed mouth, I still find that hard to believe and regardless I commissioned the rug closed mouth and they agreed on paper. I have been quoted $1,000-$1200 to have it fixed as best it can be, Shawn at Advanced Taxidermy said they won't fix it and once sent an email saying they had an idea to help me which was mount another bear rug for me at a discount. I laughed to myself as this is my first bear and it can never be replaced with another rug and why would I want to take another rug and risk them running it through their assembly line process (as described by Shawn)? I know of several other people who have endured the same issues on game animals from them and basically I am out the money I paid them for a mount I do not enjoy, and the thrill of my first Black Bear. They taught me a lesson and I hope in the future this warning helps prevent someone else from the situation I'm in. The work is beautiful they do and many folks have enjoyed their work which I do OT question nor doubt its just folks like me who save their money to take these trips only to find that the enjoyment is in memories of the hunt and not the trophy they are unwilling to display.


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

That's a bad deal....feel for you bro.....

...looks like doing a rug with a closed mouth would be easier.....

CAMX Wildman


----------



## Long Hunter (May 20, 2013)

Man, I am very sorry to hear that. To some people, apparently this Shawn is one of them, it is just a product, but we hunters know better. I doubt there will be any realistic opportunities to fix the rug so you are forced to enjoy it the way it is. I would take him to court. It sounds as though it is an obvious slam dunk win. I dont know if that would be worth it given the distance, but you ought to be able to sue for your expenses going up there to sue him as well as the rug. Whatever you decide I would be very happy I had a beutiful bear rug with memories attached even if it is not perfect.


----------

